# At&t Iphone 4 16GB ios 5.1.1 issue



## techmind (Sep 27, 2011)

hello all I hope you are having a great day so far!!

my iphone works only when it feels like it, last time I used it I had to connected to iTunes to restore it: the first attempt gave me error (-1)
the second time I tried the restore it gave me error 9. well I tried the restore a third time and it worked great, so I went ahead and set it up as a new iphone then I used it very smoothly for about 30 min with no issues what so ever. After 30 minutes it suddenly turn off and there was no way to turn it back on ((I put it to charge, I held power/home button at the same time, tried a hard reset... but nothing worked)) this has happened before, so I just let it rest, after a few days or weeks it works again for a few hours then it dies suddenly. 
ANY ADVICE OR IDEAS ON HOW TO FIX THIS ISSUE WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED
THANK YOU VERY MUCH IN ADVANCE TO TSF AND ALL THE WONDERFUL PEOPLE AROUND HERE


----------

